# Problem with 4670 AGP,IS PENT 4 HT



## ISI300 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi,everyone. new to this site, think you can help me out with a crappy pc of mine?

OK.Look, I recently bought radeon hd 4670 as you see in profile, but, the problem with that is, My Single core Pentium is not cut out and doesn't fit with it in a bed, so...
1-I Could get a new mobo with support for dual cores or quads and DDR2's, but in a Democrat country it's impossible.(Absolutely unavailable)
when i went to nearest local distributors, they couldn't even imagine what i'm for in their place. (one said: it's impossible to find something that supports agp natively and LGA775, and another said: Never saw any vga with over 256mb of memory|;(
2-Overclock!
but foxconn's bios won't let me pass 232 mhz fsb,and with that the overall frequency ended up at 3.48 ghz. i also tried out overclocking with clockgen,etc... but they don't give much of a gain in fps.i mean nothing. sometimes fps in games like TDU,NFS Shift ,etc drops.

Can you guys point me out to a modified bios or something for me so i can push it a bit more ? know any ways to flash a motherboard thru windows GUI? can you put original exe and paul.dll of nfs undercover?:4-dontkno


----------

